# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  درخواست پاسخبرگ

## alirasoli

سلام
کسی پاسخ برگ این مدلی داره؟
اگه دارین میشه فایلشو بزارین؟

----------


## ikonkuri

عالیه این از کجا آوردیش؟

----------


## alirasoli

مال یکی از کنکوریای سال پیشه
خیلی هست ولی فقط 3 تاش خالیه بقیه رو پر کرده
تو هر a4 هشت تاش جا میشه

----------


## ikonkuri

> مال یکی از کنکوریای سال پیشه
> خیلی هست ولی فقط 3 تاش خالیه بقیه رو پر کرده
> تو هر a4 هشت تاش جا میشه


اسم انتشاراتی آرسی شماره ای چیزی نداری ک بشه جورش کرد؟

----------


## alirasoli

> اسم انتشاراتی آرسی شماره ای چیزی نداری ک بشه جورش کرد؟


نه متاسفانه

----------


## ikonkuri

> نه متاسفانه


خب یه کاری کن شما اگه گوشی اندروید داری این برنامه رو بخر و نصب کن اگم ک نمیتونی بگو برات ایمیلش کنم
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.plussoft.tester/?l=fa

----------


## alirasoli

برنامه جالبیه ولی متاسفانه گوشی هوشمندی ندارم
میخوام از این پاسخ برگا که زدم هر کدومو بزارم تو اون صفحه لای کتاب

----------


## ikonkuri

عالیه اگ بتونم درستش میکنم وقت گیره نامصب

----------


## tiyam

از اون سه تا که خالیه کپی بگیر

----------


## alirasoli

> از اون سه تا که خالیه کپی بگیر


از اول هم میخواستم همین کارو کنم
گفتم شاید اینجا کسی داشته باشه
آخه باید بزارمشون کنار هم چند بار بزنم تا تو یه صفحه جا شن

----------


## saj8jad

خب عاغا یدونه مثل همین با نرم افزار word درست کن ، چیزی که وقت نمیگیره ...

----------


## alirasoli

> خب عاغا یدونه مثل همین با نرم افزار word درست کن ، چیزی که وقت نمیگیره ...


سعی کردم ولی نشد قاطی میشه اندازش جور در نمیاد

----------


## ikonkuri

> سعی کردم ولی نشد قاطی میشه اندازش جور در نمیاد


باید با فتوشاپ دراریش یا آکروبات پرو

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سعی کردم ولی نشد قاطی میشه اندازش جور در نمیاد


خوبه این؟!  :Yahoo (76):  با Paint ویرایش کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Younes

یه دونه با فتوشاپ درست کردم پنج دقیقه ایزیاد خوب نشد ولی شاید بدردت بخوره

لینک:
paokhbarg

----------


## alirasoli

> یه دونه با فتوشاپ درست کردم پنج دقیقه ایزیاد خوب نشد ولی شاید بدردت بخوره
> 
> لینک:
> paokhbarg


خیلی ممنون اینم عالیه

----------


## quietboy

متوجه نمیمشم
فایدش چیه این کارا ؟!

----------


## Mohammad_74

*ایده بسیار خوبی بود 
ممنون که یاد دادین*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

یه چیزی شبیه مال سنجش :

http://up.vbiran.ir/uploads/30831143...shokh-barg.JPG

----------

